# Just for fun



## EMTWintz (Jan 22, 2009)

If your life had a theme song what would it be?
Mine, at this point in time, is Puddle of Mud- Maybe I'm the one.


----------



## TechWho (Jan 22, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spz8_rpE0e0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Second (Jan 23, 2009)

*Removed - No longer available.*

I think I've got to go with this one for right now.


----------



## EMTWintz (Jan 23, 2009)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yU_JyGBDeIc[/youtube]
There we go. Here is mine

This one is a close 2nd.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hamHPC7BuIc[/youtube]


----------



## Sasha (Jan 23, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCGeD5P9MH0


----------



## medic417 (Jan 23, 2009)

Can we post names of songs then attach link as at work no U tube allowed?  Thanks.


----------



## Sasha (Jan 23, 2009)

Bobby McFerrin- Don't Worry, Be Happy


----------



## Chimpie (Jan 23, 2009)

That's fine.


----------



## medic417 (Jan 23, 2009)

They Call Me the Fireman - George Strait


----------



## EMTWintz (Jan 23, 2009)

medic417 said:


> They Call Me the Fireman - George Strait



Nice one.
ten letter min. met


----------



## TechWho (Jan 23, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Can we post names of songs then attach link as at work no U tube allowed?  Thanks.



The Benny Hill Theme Song.

(Thanks for the edit, Chimpie!)


----------



## rescuepoppy (Jan 23, 2009)

This is not just for fun,and I haven't figured out how to attach a link. but if I used one song as my theme it would be" Live Like You Were Dying".


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 23, 2009)

This would do it for me...


----------



## Sasha (Jan 23, 2009)

Tincanfireman said:


> This would do it for me...



YYEESS!! That's awesome!!


----------



## EMTWintz (Jan 23, 2009)

Tincanfireman said:


> This would do it for me...



?????????? Dont get it:wacko::unsure:


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 23, 2009)

TechWho said:


> The Benny Hill Theme Song.
> 
> (Thanks for the edit, Chimpie!)



The Bennie Hill Theme Song is Yakkety Sax (sp?)


----------



## Sapphyre (Jan 23, 2009)

Tincanfireman said:


> This would do it for me...




OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, Peanut Butter Jelly Time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NJN (Jan 23, 2009)

TechWho said:


> The Benny Hill Theme Song.
> 
> (Thanks for the edit, Chimpie!)



Dang you stole my theme song. I guess I would go with the James Bond theme as some force comes over me every time i hear it.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 23, 2009)

The Stereophonics - Devil


----------



## daedalus (Jan 23, 2009)

Black celebration- Depeche Mode
h34r:


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 23, 2009)

Disturbed - Prayer


----------



## Second (Jan 23, 2009)

Second said:


> *Removed - No longer available.*
> 
> I think I've got to go with this one for right now.



thats weird I watched the video before I put it on here, oh well here's another 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVS9unS3Jhs


----------



## EMERG2011 (Jan 23, 2009)

You Know My Name - Chris Cornell
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nfc9GLxlhEw


----------



## Jon (Jan 23, 2009)

EMERG2011 said:


> You Know My Name - Chris Cornell
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nfc9GLxlhEw


Good one.

I like this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu_moia-oVI


----------



## csly27 (Jan 23, 2009)

Right now I would have to say Roll on by kid rock. It is what it is.


----------



## EMERG2011 (Jan 23, 2009)

Jon said:


> Good one.
> 
> I like this one:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu_moia-oVI





What the deuce?

Damn it all, we've been Rickrolled!


----------



## MedicAngel (Jan 24, 2009)

My theme song would be "Cowgirls Don't Cry" By Reba McEntyre


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 24, 2009)

Pretty much anything by AC/DC

But at work, it would be "Cyberspace"
and here it would be "Bodies" by Drowning Pool


----------



## EMTWintz (Jan 24, 2009)

Tincanfireman said:


> This would do it for me...



haha now i get it. Click on the word THIS.
sorry had duh moment

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vdFIXsrjkXI


----------



## csly27 (Jan 24, 2009)

MedicAngel said:


> My theme song would be "Cowgirls Don't Cry" By Reba McEntyre




Brooks and Dunn Does that song, never heard reba do it. That is a great song though.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 24, 2009)

csly27 said:


> Brooks and Dunn Does that song, never heard reba do it. That is a great song though.




Actually, there is a version out there where Reba sings the chorus at the end of the song, but B&D sings the rest of it.


If I had to pick something off the top of my head, I think it would be "My Next 30 Years" by Tim McGraw.


----------



## reaper (Jan 25, 2009)

Highway to Hell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## csly27 (Jan 25, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> Actually, there is a version out there where Reba sings the chorus at the end of the song, but B&D sings the rest of it.
> 
> 
> If I had to pick something off the top of my head, I think it would be "My Next 30 Years" by Tim McGraw.



hmmm thats good to know I love Reba I will have to look for it. Fancy is my all time fav that she sings. I love just about anything country Right now I am really into kid rocks new cd, That song roll on and amen amazing sums it up pretty good right about now.


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Jan 25, 2009)

I have 2.

1. AC/DC's Thunderstruck.  Love the arpeggio.  You're alot stronger with Angus ringing that in the back of your mind.

2. Disturbed's Indestructable especially since the crash.


----------



## LukaPL (Jan 29, 2009)

I have so many

lately  queen- dont stop me now
http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=58CJih1iYC0


----------



## mhink3989 (Jan 29, 2009)

EMS Song: Thrice "artist in the Ambulance.


----------



## Aidey (Jan 29, 2009)

EMERG2011 said:


> What the deuce?
> 
> Damn it all, we've been Rickrolled!



lol, I was like "WTF........ohhhh *facepalm*" 


As for myself.....I can't think of one, there are just too many. 

Maybe If I Ever Leave This World Alive by Flogging Molly, or DOA by The Foo Fighters.


----------



## DR_KSIDE (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60og9gwKh1o

Numa Numa...... yeah!


----------

